# DSO Live Webcast this Friday



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I've never seen their webcasts but I'm on their email list and I got this earlier today:

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...vXFKKCeYhwvGEpY8HyQUg94nimMEMSaIWrTyP5Yj-Uw==

Enjoy~


----------



## moozentertainment (Nov 15, 2012)

@kv466: Thank you very much. am waiting for this only. i was searching last in a week. but i cant to get it from any where. so it was really helpful for me.


----------

